# Orkin attic insulation



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Orkin should not be doing the insulation. You must have told him how much your inheritance was too.

Assume you're afraid the mouse will chew CPVC water pipes? No worries there.


----------



## steve3847 (Jan 18, 2012)

I think it would be easier to hire a sheetrock man to take the sheetrock down and replace the PVC pipes with copper pipes. Put a attic door in the den where the mouse hangs out in attic. Set a mousetrap and let it be done with that.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

You seem to have a few things going on here:
1. Mice - Orkin might be $500-600 for a year of service. Just buy a couple packages of $3 sticky traps and give a neighbor $20 to put them in the attic for you. Put a dab of peanut butter on them too. $20 again in three months to replace them.
2. CPVC - If you have no leaks, no freezing, no remodelling, then leave the water piping as is.
3. Insulation - no info to judge $6000. Don't know what is there now. Has nothing to do with the mice. And won't be done by Orkin, but by the guy afterhours with no insurance. He'll fall through the ceiling on purpose and sue you.
4. Reverse mortgage - couldn't tell ya.

My mom gets taken advantage of continually when I'm unable to be there. Someone shows up for one thing, she keeps talking about everything else, and the service person's eyes light up on the money they can make off all these "desperate" lady's problems (on the side of course). Her justification for paying is "he said he'll take care of it" even though "it" is not really any problem at all. 

Be well.


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

Too many unknowns in your story for anyone to make sound suggestions on what to do . But I'll take a shot.

1.For the mouse have either Orkin or any local pest control company set some baits or traps . Pay just for that service do NOT sign for a yearly contract.

2.To my knowledge mice are not attracted to PVC material . Leave the pipes alone other than maybe to insulate them . Do you have issues with the pipes freezing in the winter ?

3.Attic insulation what is up there now ? And how thick ? And what is its general condition ? What type of attic ventilation do you have ? 

4.Ask whatever pest control company you go with to try and find the source/s of where the mouse/mice are getting in . Killing them is one thing stopping them from returning is another.

5.Talk to your neighbors and maybe get a suggestion on a good handyman they have used in the past . A good handyman can take care of these issues and make resonable suggestions on how to proceed .

6.Be VERY........VERY wary of elderly financial abuse ! Use your head , talk to friends or family members if you trust their advice .


----------



## steve3847 (Jan 18, 2012)

What I did was get a box cutter and carved into the sheetrock and made a one-inch hole and now I'm going to continue and make a 5 by 5 inch opening in the ceiling and place my phone up into it and make sure I don't get near any wiring and place a mousetrap. Why Orkin wouldn't do this is beyond me. I thought I was going to have to make a 2 by 2 foot temporary opening. But while I was carving with box cutter I said I can do this with a 5 inch by 5 inch opening. Maybe even place some rodent bait in attic.


----------



## steve3847 (Jan 18, 2012)

Image where I just started.


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

Do you not have access to the attic ? Attic pull down stairs ? Cutting a hole in the finished ceiling would have been my last resort but good luck with the situation .


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

As Porsche mentioned in his point #4, the critical thing here is to first get rid of the mice in your attic, and to make sure no more can get in. This is the most important thing, and it was not mentioned at all in your post. 


Killing mice should be very basic to an exterminator. If you did not get a good explanation from the exterminator on how he will do this, you have the wrong exterminator. Yeah, the mouse probably pooped in your insulation -- myself, I doubt it would bother me enough to spend any money to replace the insulation.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

So you called them with a mouse problem, and they want to add nice, warm insulation to the attic to make them even more cozy. Yea, run. Far away.


----------



## Kaytiebabooah (9 mo ago)

1 rat has caused us to redo our insulation in the attic. Whole house smells like rat pee. About 6500 in 2022.


----------

